# my rescue - 9 months on



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*gasp!* ARE YOU BACK WITH US JAZZY??

What a transformation!! You should be SO proud of yourself!! He looks fantastic - you have an eye for the beauties when they're in rough shape. Yay to you!!!




& I really really really hate to nit-pick, but the halter is just a tad low  just tying the knot a little tighter would fix that up no problem!!


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

wow, he is looking really great, well done, he is a bit funny on his back legs but he should come around, congratulations, he looks like a different horse


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

he LOOKS AMAZING and completely different -Claps ! -


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

WooHoo, welcome back Jazzy. He certainly has filled out and is growing beautifully. Are you sure that he is 100% QH? His legs are pretty hairy for any yearling I have ever seen, but that may just be him.

You certainly can pick them and from the looks of him, he should be one smooth riding son of a gun when he is old enough to start riding. 

I am so glad you're back. YAY!!!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hehehehe yes im back with ya  its been a rough year for me but i now have a job that gives me nearly the whole day to myself. i have to start at 5am (stables) but im home by 10am so ive got more time for the horses. i have 8 horses now..i know i know lol one is for sale and the other is just here cause her owner had nowhere for her. theres still richards 2 and i have 4. i have a new little rescue going now arizona is doing fine. this one should be a little stunner as well. i hope  im going to post a thread for him when im done with this one...if i have time...maybe ill do it later...i dunno lol

ok so heres some pics i took just a few days ago









trying to look all pretty for the little filly 














































so theres what i call my 'ugly duckling' lol hes going off to the breaker soon. very excited


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

for some reason one of the pics is gone so i thought id add it back


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

smrobs said:


> WooHoo, welcome back Jazzy. He certainly has filled out and is growing beautifully. Are you sure that he is 100% QH? His legs are pretty hairy for any yearling I have ever seen, but that may just be him.
> 
> You certainly can pick them and from the looks of him, he should be one smooth riding son of a gun when he is old enough to start riding.
> 
> I am so glad you're back. YAY!!!!


aaaw its nice to be missed 

hes old enough to be broken now. hes 4 in january. he was 3 when i got him. he was just small and had no boy bits cause he was so malnourished. hes going to the breaker in january. im heading down the western path now and he is going to be broken and trained as a reiner. he has a reining and halter horse line. im hoping he gets the reining side of it rather than the halter side.

hes definitely 100% qh. i have his papers and stuff. he didnt look like a quarter horse at all when i got him so it doesnt surprise me if something else doesnt fit right yet :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, my bad. I was thinking he was just a yearling or maybe a short 2 year old. I guess it was that first pic that threw me off, he looked incredibly young in that one.

Wow, in that case, I can't wait for pix of him in training.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

WOW! What a transformation! Doesn't even look like the same horse.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

smrobs - yeah. he looked like a small, weanling thoroughbred when i got him. i had to study him and his papers to make sure they matched. but as he grows hes getting more qh like. 

ive never anticipated riding a horse as much as i have this one. my little man hehehe


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> *gasp!* ARE YOU BACK WITH US JAZZY??
> 
> What a transformation!! You should be SO proud of yourself!! He looks fantastic - you have an eye for the beauties when they're in rough shape. Yay to you!!!
> 
> ...


hehehehe i just saw the comment about the halter. its usually tighter but he had been being a little poo poo head prior to the photos (you know carrying on like a hormone raged teenager lol) and through some of the struggling it got looser. i should have tightened it...i know :wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

jazzyrider said:


> hehehehe i just saw the comment about the halter. its usually tighter but he had been being a little poo poo head prior to the photos (you know carrying on like a hormone raged teenager lol) and through some of the struggling it got looser. i should have tightened it...i know :wink:


No worries!! It's just my nit-picking brain!! I am so glad you're back and that life has settled down a bit for you!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> No worries!! It's just my nit-picking brain!! I am so glad you're back and that life has settled down a bit for you!


aaaaw thanks  its settled down as much as it will for now. my mum died a couple of weeks ago so having a job that allows me to spend so much time with my horses again means i have something to keep me more occupied


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh, wow, He is gorgeous! 
Good work with him! He look's fantastic!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hey thanks...fellow queenslander


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

He is a beauty! BRAVO, good work!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

jazzyrider said:


> aaaaw thanks  its settled down as much as it will for now. my mum died a couple of weeks ago so having a job that allows me to spend so much time with my horses again means i have something to keep me more occupied


Oh no.. I am so sorry for your loss. My best wishes and prayers go to you and everyone mourning her.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

He has matured beautifully!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

He looks great! Good job!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

That's quite the transformation there!!!!!! He looks heaps better, and is very handsome!


----------

